# Has anyone tried spelt bread?



## rubynoodles (May 4, 2010)

I've been on the low fodmap diet since mid-july and all was well for a while but my symptoms have flared up again (not sure if its diet related or stress?!)

I slowly introduced wheat back into my diet about 6 weeks ago, mainly things like sausages, wheat coated fish etc and not 'full on' bread as I am still wary about going that far incase I get a return of my symptoms.

One thing which was allowed on the diet was spelt flour but as it was still wheat related I decided not to eat it but have just bought a packet of white spelt flour and am considering having a go at making my own bread with it.

I have read several articals stating that people who have problems with wheat often can tolerate spelt as its gluten is different than standard wheat and sensitive people are better able to tolerate it.

Has anyone tried spelt and did it cause any problems? I am really missing bread and the gluten-free varieties just are not the same to me


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It seems ok for me--I used to eat a lot of it at one time--but it really caused a severe reaction in a friend of mine with celiac. Just a heads up...

Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Celiacs are the most sensitive so have to avoid every type gluten no matter which grain has the gluten in it (barley, rye, all relatives of wheat).

I'm never sure how much of the wheat issue is really gluten and how much is starch (which is where you get gas from). So with those vaguer intolerances to wheat it is always harder to say if something will be OK or not.


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

In the UK one bread manufacturer has just developed an oat based bread, but I've not been able to find it yet. Have you tried the celiac breads that are available?


----------



## rubynoodles (May 4, 2010)

Oh oat based, I can handle oats and am in the uk - what is it called? i'll have a hunt around for it too and let you know if I find it


----------



## k-la (Jul 20, 2013)

I have just started the FODMAPS diet and have the phone APP from Monash University (the Australian university that developed the FODMAPS diet) and it allows Spelt. I really like the bread when toasted-for sandwiches, with eggs, or just with margerine. The brand I used is from Whole Foods, but I forget the brand-it also has flax seed, and other interesting ingredients. Also, regarding The diet for Celiac vs IBS-Those with Celiac can have no gluten at all. With gluten, they may or may not have symptoms, but even if they don't have a reaction, it can do internal damage. My husband works with Celiac and started a camp for kids with the condition-so I've learned some about it!


----------

